# 500 TCS employees quit after annual appraisal



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 6, 2008)

Quit or sacked? 

*www.rediff.com/money/2008/feb/05tcs.htm

Anyone here knows anyone who had this experience?
Is Cognizant following suit? Is it our turn next?
IBM has already started sacking.
I guess this is what happens when your main target is increasing employee numbers without giving them projects and compromising quality in the process.


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 6, 2008)

..and see the add below:


*img112.imageshack.us/img112/6871/tcsjobsacked3pu1.jpg


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey looks like it's the same person posting the same thing twice! I know its kind of serious issue but do you have to post it twice?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

^OMG  yet to click on the brain 

@luckystar:enable cleartype font-rendering in ur windows OS.it really hurts the eye ur screenshot


----------



## spitfire (Feb 6, 2008)

We should rather read "FORCED TO QUIT "
At least TCS is better than IBM...They at least give time to get better..


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 6, 2008)

@Prakash, yah, will do next time. It really looks odd.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 6, 2008)

What about the freshers in the near futures?


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 6, 2008)

I heard it was sacking , and that all of the guys had less than 2 years experience.
But then again, it was just what i heard from friends of friends , 
so no guarentees.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 6, 2008)

I was in TCS around 2 years back. There the HR's main motive was to increase the headcount by any means, not look for quality.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 6, 2008)

/me gets really serious towards MBA entrance exam preps. or else I'll too have to join IT job crap.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> Hey looks like it's the same person posting the same thing twice! I know its kind of serious issue but do you have to post it twice?


NOTW. Make it NOTDecade


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 6, 2008)

my cousin just joined TCS *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42.gif


----------



## Pathik (Feb 6, 2008)

Can't rely on these Bulk recruiters anymore. 
Seems I ll have to do Further studies after my Engg.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 6, 2008)

The situation is not-so-good for freshers either! 90% are not happy. Be it any IT Services company.

I was placed in TCS, but didn't join this year. Haf applied to universities for my higher education (MS). I'm happy with the decision I took


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 7, 2008)

I have got placed in TCS this year. Damn that, our Placement dept. doesn't allow to attend other campus drives, once placed So, no other option left



MetalheadGautham said:


> NOTW. Make it NOTDecade


Did ajayritik tell that after looking at the screenshot?


----------



## nix (Feb 7, 2008)

well the situation is not that good i believe. i read in the newspaper that one woman employee of infy mysore committed suicide. the suspected cause seems to be work pressure. the article spoke about the inhumane work hours to freshers. and also spoke of high pressure training. it said that the training of 3 months was being completed in 1 month. indian IT companies bid for work at the lowest rates and pay their empolyees even less.


----------



## Cyclone (Feb 7, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Can't rely on these Bulk recruiters anymore.
> Seems I ll have to do Further studies after my Engg.




+1


----------



## PraKs (Feb 7, 2008)

its not Quit but they are sacked.

They are been terminated based on their performance. If u dont perform well then u are out...

Well TCS has just kicked few..

IBM figure reaches at 5000...

Believe it.. 

Official.
*www.deccanherald.com/DeccanHerald.com/Content/Feb62008/scroll2008020650719.asp


----------



## sourav123 (Feb 7, 2008)

It is good to have jobs than no jobs. As far as I know, all these companies are not good for freshers. But once you have some experience, you can make your way. IBM is still better than the Indian companies in terms of number of projects they get and the quality of projects.

Also to add, if you want less visibility but good brand value, go for big companies and if you want more visibility but do not care about brand value, go for startups. Both have their share of advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 8, 2008)

The IT companies hired every tom dick and harry earlier since they had the money. Though India produces the largest number of Engineers most of them are unemployable per global standards. But the software companies hired them coz they needed to show the numbers to potential customers.

 Now since the US market is not doing well + US dollar is cheaper and cut throat competition, they are not able to pay these useless chaps who were on the bench perennially coz they can't do anything. And if you look at the total strength at 1 lakh above it is a small change. TCS still is very much like sarkari naukari, but you need to perform at least something.


----------



## Pat (Feb 8, 2008)

hailgautam said:


> The IT companies hired every tom dick and harry earlier since they had the money. Though India produces the largest number of Engineers *most of them are unemployable per global standards. *



on what basis can you say that ?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

^those with out a BE or MCA degree can perform very well esp BCA/B.Sc computer ppl.finally the work efficiency that is counted>

there are Engg grad benchies sitting in companies like infosys eternally


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 8, 2008)

@Pat: I have been observing transitions of work from US to India in some small to medium sized companies. I know how things work as I have been in the thick of it. I know a software engineer in a fairly sized co. who would not be able to even sign her name. Indians get work as they come cheap, and if you put 4 people for the same amount that you pay for one in US, there is 25% chance that you can get at least one person who knows how to do the things.


----------



## Pat (Feb 8, 2008)

hailgautam said:


> @Pat: I have been observing transitions of work from US to India in some small to medium sized companies. I know how things work as I have been in the thick of it. I know a software engineer in a fairly sized co. who would not be able to even sign her name. *Indians get work as they come cheap*, and if you put 4 people for the same amount that you pay for one in US, there is 25% chance that you can get at least one person who knows how to do the things.



ok fair enough to comment based on your experience..However, I believe that Indians get work not only because they come cheap but also because we are able to provide quality stuff. Perhaps there are countries where companies can get their work done even cheaper than India, but IMO cost/quality ratio of India is the lowest you can find in any other countries!


----------



## din (Feb 8, 2008)

*@hailgautam*

Sorry to disagree with you in one point - that Indians get work only coz they are cheaper.

Absolutely wrong. Now this is from my 7 yr experience in web programming, project management and software exporting. The overseas clients look for low rate (of course)  plus quality plus reliability. And most (yes the large majority, not like the ones you mentioned in our examples)  comes under this and that is the reason.

Some companies may hire people who are not that good and some get in companies by pure luck, but thats not the majority and we can't generalise things only based on that.  As you already know major/ big companies in Blore conduct 7 and 8 rounds of interviews before they appoint any. That was before this recession too.


----------



## Pat (Feb 8, 2008)

^^Lol! I have made the same point! Read my post carefully and see who said what


----------



## din (Feb 8, 2008)

Ohhhhh

I am so sorry pat. I edited the post.

Sorry for posting very fast


----------



## Pat (Feb 8, 2008)

No problem buddy


----------



## vaithy (Feb 8, 2008)

PraKs said:


> its not Quit but they are sacked.
> 
> They are been terminated based on their performance. If u dont perform well then u are out...
> 
> ...



It is not merely TCS.. but others are starting the exercise already(WIPRO,INFOSYS ETC.,)... some of them given training for three months but only worked two months ,now declared on bench. Two months is hardly a standard assesment for a fresher..
Let me explain...  post graduates who known Indian financial rules were given USA financial rules training than put them under work for USA firm..Recent mortgage crisis folded many USA clients firms SO the freshers are given boot...What TCS did was worse things than a dismissal.. because the employees have no labour laws protection.. No legal protection.. no EPF protection...( EPF subscribtion have been detected from their salary but they will not entitle refund as per company rules they are under six month work, so they can save the EPF contribution on employees..

vaithy


----------



## shyamno (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't know.....why they are going on recruiting peoples...knowing..that they have been saturated/overloaded....with peoples...


----------



## x3060 (Feb 9, 2008)

@shyamno . . . because the attrition rate is high too . . thats why


----------



## praka123 (Feb 9, 2008)

sometimes it seems justifiable to have trade unions for IT people


----------



## spitfire (Feb 9, 2008)

The problem lies with the recruitment procedure as well..
Most of the times..the recruiters give priorities towords your smartness,assertiveness , communication skill...all sorts of soft skills in short but ignores the technical abilities..

but after you get the job ..its the hard skills that comes on to play..so people  who got the job because they are skinny smart generally kicked out first if they cant perform.

Corruption is also a case. You see bulk recruitement from a particuler college becoz most of the times the HR person who is sent to recruit have been properly bribed.

And to add to that fury..I just came to know that i asansol eng college..most of the recruitements of IBM and Infy have been cancelled..


----------

